# # of views ?



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 29, 2006)

How does the number of views tally work on the new board. I ask simply because on the old board the poster usually registered the first view and I noted on a thread I posted that after one response it still said 1 view and I also noted at least one other person viewing the thread but it still shows 1 view to me? What's up with that? I've tried refreshing; even shutting down the browser and restarting but it reads the same. So I'm assuming it not something on my end. Just curious if we are getting accurate counts.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 29, 2006)

I logged out and the count now says 12. I forgot to check the number before doing so but a minute before it still said 1. Now either it updated and I didn't see it or something weird is up.


----------

